# VHI claims on dental treatment..



## WPrice (5 May 2010)

Hi,

I'm seriously considering going up North to have dental work done as we can no longer claim on PRSI down here.  I've just been quoted GBP350 in total vs. EUR980 down here for a fitting of a crown, which for me is a big difference in price.

My main question is can I claim on VHI for work carried out in the North.  Has anyone tried claiming on dental work carried out over the border.

Thanks,

W


----------



## NovaFlare77 (6 May 2010)

Looking through the Dental rule book, it only talks about treatment in Ireland but it doesn't explicitly state if that's the Republic of Ireland or the island of Ireland.

That said, the website of DeCare Dental Ireland, the company that pays the claims (VHI market and sell the product on behalf of DeCare Dental), says that any registered dentists in the Republic or Northern Ireland is recognised - [broken link removed].

If you haven't done so already, it's probably best to give VHI a call to determine if you're covered or not. In fact, I'd recommend doing this before any treatment with any insurer, just so there are no surprises.

PS You might get more (and possibly better!) responses by moving this thread to the Insurance Sub forum. Just use the Thread Tools button just above your first post.


----------

